# Sagan - mad skills



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Here's a fun video of Sagan riding mountain bike. The guy is just ridiculously talented. Check it out:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwTy3N5T9uw

I can't seem to get it to embed.


----------



## black20 (Sep 10, 2012)

this bike is ***king awesome!


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

He started as a mountain biker on the Cannondale Racing Team.
The guys is extremely talented and skilled.


----------



## black20 (Sep 10, 2012)

Must be more money in road racing? Real question, anybody know?


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

black20 said:


> Must be more money in road racing? Real question, anybody know?


Oh hell yeah. He's already making several million Euros a year as a top road pro.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

I watch World Cup racing all the time. I would love to see him come back and do a few of the Euro races. Pauline Ferrand Prevot came over from the ladies Giant road team for the last 2 World Cups and destroyed everyone by 3 min. both times. I can't wait for when Vos comes to WC racing next year to get ready for the Rio Olympics in 2016.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

black20 said:


> Must be more money in road racing? Real question, anybody know?


lots more
Cadel, Ryder, Sagan, I think even the chicken got their starts in mTC. Cadel was WC if memory serves me right


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I get the feeling this kid is so much happier on a MTN bike or a cyclocross ride where his creativity is restrained less. Road is where the big money is, but it doesn't seem like that's where his heart necessarily is. Good to see him having fun again. He has seemed a little down since the podium incident and/or the contract negotiations. I aggree that he is super talented.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Looks like fun. But, you can never tell the speeds of those riders in videos where they are slowed down and sped up. Some turns seemed way too fast to be real.


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

Love his attitude that he shows his fans. Seems real friendly. My favorite cyclist by far.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Special Eyes said:


> Looks like fun. But, you can never tell the speeds of those riders in videos where they are slowed down and sped up. Some turns seemed way too fast to be real.


LOL. What do you think of this video of a Danny Hart DH run at Ft. William?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOgSKNQDPVM


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

definitely agree with the comments saying he seems happier on an MTB but on the road for money. Has the talent for both at the end of the day.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Another good one. I really have to learn to ride uphill doing a wheelie with no hands.


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

I see Sagan going back to MTB. He can't get any stage wins in the TDF anymore.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah, he's washed up at 25. He's only going to win the green jersey by about 200 points.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice find. Thanks for sharing. Love Sagan.


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

Can't help but like Peter. Can't imagine how frustrating it is for him not to get a stage win yet this year. Yeah he has the points jersey by a mile but seems like everyone is riding against him except in the pure sprints. No one is going to tow him to the end. Amazing rider either way.


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

burgrat said:


> Another good one. I really have to learn to ride uphill doing a wheelie with no hands.


 Great commercial. I like the "keep my hands to myself" part.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

He's happy on the mountain bike because he's a kid who is screwing around and having fun on a mountain bike.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Skewer said:


> I see Sagan going back to MTB. He can't get any stage wins in the TDF anymore.


given he has about 200 stages ahead of him that's a pretty bold statement.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

ewarnerusa said:


> LOL. What do you think of this video of a Danny Hart DH run at Ft. William?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOgSKNQDPVM




AHHHH!!!

LOOK AT THE WHIP!!!!


----------

